# Eurovision Songcontest 2009



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

Zuallererst:
Ich hab die Veranstaltung ausnahmslos nur übers Hörensagen und über Youtube mitbekommen,aber die Jahre zuvor jede Veranstaltung geschaut.

Anscheinend hat sich Deutschland dieses Jahr wieder nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert und es traten,wie jedes Jahr, aufs neue Bands auf,wo man sich eher fragte,wie man soetwas ernsthaft als Siegchance ansehen kann. (Man nehme allein meine Ausführung zu Irland,der vergangenen Jahre, weiter unten) 

Ein Problem,was dieses Jahr abgeschafft werden sollte,ist das vermutete Zuschieben der Punkte bestimmter Länder. (Türkei wird wohl auf Lebzeiten 10-12 Puntke aus Deutschland bekommen)


Das Punkte schachern der Balkanstaaten empfind ich garnicht mal so als gravierend,da die Plätze 1-3. Ausnahmslos den derzeitigen Eurpäischen Geschmack entsprachen.

_Etwas OT_
Zb. das groß-angeklagte Jahr 2007,wo Serbien mit  Molitva von Marija Šerifovi&#263; auftrat.
Eine imposante Stimme mit etwas Hymnischen Hauch. Ganz klar auf mich die Eins gewesen!
Deutschlands Beitrag mitt Roger Cicero war kein Vergleich dazu. Selbst Schuld!

Irland mit folgenden Beitrag:  Dervish - They can't Stop the Spring, wo sie ziemlich plump versucht habe nan alte Erfolgssongs anzuknüfpfen. Thomas Hermanns sagte dazu passend damals: "Ich weiß nicht,wo die sängerin war...aber bestimmt ganz woanders und nicht im Studio."
Einfach lächerlich.

Dieses Jahr wurde mit Fairytale der eindeutig besser irländisch-angehauchte Song geboten.
Ein junger Mann - Geigespielen ist sowieso grad in - mit einem gewissen Zag Ephrem (wird er so geschrieben?) Bonus und einer hübschen Stimme,die irgendwie Swingig rüberkommt. 
Auch eindeutig für mich ein Topplatz,auchwenn die Kombination aus Breakdance und russischen Folklore im hintergrund nicht ganz passen will, imho.

Aber die Irlander habens die letzten Jahre ja noch schlimmer geschlagen als wir:
2008- ESC in Belgrad.
Irland stellt den überaus sympahischen: Dustin the Turkey mit Irelande Douze Pointe auf.
Ohgott,geht es bitte noch etwas peinlicher? The Techno-Turkey!
Zurecht in der vorrunde herrausgeflogen!
Sieger war übrigens in diesem Jahr der Grieche Kalomoira mit Secret Combination. (Wieder kein klassisches Balkanland)
Ein Lied,was auch durchaus aus einer Pop-Songschmeide aus der USA hätte sein können. Ganzklar ein größeres Erfolgskonzept.


Wie empfandet ihr den ESC dieses Jahr? Welche waren eure Favoriten? Glaubt ihr jemals noch an ein gutes Lied aus deutscher Schmiede? Ich vermute mal nurnoch Silbermond wird Deutschland retten können. (Oder eine andere Band,die sich auf rockig-popige songs versteht)
Habt ihr einen All-Time-klassiker (Im guten wie im Schlechten Sinne) Kann jemand die irische Drogenbeauftragte Waldhexe Sängerin von 2007 oder ihr Nachfolger, good-old Turkey?

Ob der Norwegische Vertreter dieses Jahr über Dervish gesungen hat? Fairytale? *hust



Aus meinem Blog: _Link_


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

1. Ich fand den deutschen Act gut! Gute Show und gut gesungen!

2. ist der Grand Prix eine einzige Farce. Die 4.000 Ostblockstaaten schieben sich immer die Punkte zu und es gewinnt meist der am meisten im Vorfeld gehypte Künstler.

3. fand ich die Performance vom Norweger eigentlich sogar relativ mies. Über Platz 15 wäre er in meinem Ranking nicht herausgekommen.

4. War für mich die Überraschung des Abends - künstlerisch gesehen - der Song von Bosnien & Herzigovina


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 1. Ich fand den deutschen Act gut! Gute Show und gut gesungen!
> 
> 2. ist der Grand Prix eine einzige Farce. Die 4.000 Ostblockstaaten schieben sich immer die Punkte zu und es gewinnt meist der am meisten im Vorfeld gehypte Künstler.
> 
> 3. fand ich die Performance vom Norweger eigentlich sogar relativ mies. Über Platz 15 wäre er in meinem Ranking nicht herausgekommen.



/sign

Vertsehe imemrnoch nicht wieso
alle Länder soviele Punkte vergeben haben...

Fande den Song nicht so dolle.

Fünftltzer Platz (oder sowas)
ist ja Deutschland.

Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Fünftltzer Platz (oder sowas)
> ist ja Deutschland.



20. Platz von 25 angetretenen Staaten


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 1. Ich fand den deutschen Act gut! Gute Show und gut gesungen!
> 
> 2. ist der Grand Prix eine einzige Farce. Die 4.000 Ostblockstaaten schieben sich immer die Punkte zu und es gewinnt meist der am meisten im Vorfeld gehypte Künstler.
> 
> ...



Die Ostblockstaaten haben sich eben nichtnur die Punkte zugeschrieben,zumindest nicht in dem Maße,wie alle es behaupten. 
Die ersten 5 Plätze sind keine der klassischen Balkanstaaten. Achtungserfolge für England (5.) und Frankreich (8.) Platz.
 Bosnien & Herzigovina  hät ich nun persönlich auch unter Die top 10 gewählt, vorallem,da ihnen das beschwingte des ersten Platzes fehlt.

Typische Ostblockstaaten eher wenig bepunktet:
Ukraine - 12. Platz
Kroatien - 18.
Rumänien - 19.


----------



## Night falls (17. Mai 2009)

Bundesvision, mhm? :>


----------



## Rhokan (17. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie kommts mir so vor, wie wenn jedes Land das schlechteste was es hat, da hin schickt. Wenn ich mir Deutschland oder die skandinavischen Länder angucke zumindest.


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2009)

Der deutsche Song war gut, den Act fand ich eher deutlich ausbaufähig. Aber gut, darüber kann man streiten. Ich fand auf jeden Fall nicht dass Norwegen am besten war, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 1. Ich fand den deutschen Act gut! Gute Show und gut gesungen!


Das lied war zwar mal totaler crap - das einzig gute daran war Dita 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ich auch gestern abend schon im IRC gesagt habe:
Entweder die Regeln werden geändernt,so das nur noch einen 5 mann Jury (unabhängige Leute) wirklich die Songs bewertet und die Zuschauer nicht mehr anrufen dürfen oder Deutschland tritt einfach aus. Die Länder schieben sich nur noch selbst die Punkte zu und der Song ist den meisten eh egal.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Bundesvision Songcontest 2009, Moskau



Das Ding heißt Grand Prix d'Eurovision ^^

Davon mal ab fand ichs die ganzen letzten Jahre schon ziemlich ernüchternd - jedenfalls das, was ich gesehen habe.
Gestern hab ich es nur bruchstückenhaft gesehen und es hat mir gereicht.

Finde sämtliche Lieder die dort gespielt werden, wirken abgekupfert von anderen Liedern.
Vielleicht nur Zufall aber für mich sehr unangenehmer Beigeschmack dieser Veranstaltung, die irgendwie sowieso kaum noch jemand guckt. Und die Deutsche Leistung irgendwo auf Platz 20 setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Mai 2009)

Bundesvision is das olle da vom Raab. Bitte mal editieren ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bundesvision is das olle da vom Raab. Bitte mal editieren ^^



Nachdem es nun 3 mal gesagt wurde hab ich meinen fehler auch gemerkt.
War Flüchtigkeitsfehler - korregiert!


----------



## marion9394 (17. Mai 2009)

fands fragwürdig das der sänger eigentlich amerikaner war ... bin da altmodisch - da sollten doch wenns geht interpreten ausm eigenen land singen... und der alex k? naja mit liedern wie " du hast den geilsten arsch der welt" nimm ich den nicht wirklich ernst... und nur als zierde die dita hinstellen? naja ich weiß nicht... da hätten die auch dauerhaft 2 titten in der mitte einblenden können, das hätte auch nix geändert...

btw, swing hatten wir doch mit dem cicero schon - da kams doch auch nicht an...

mein fav wäre der däne gewesen :/


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ... und der alex k? naja mit liedern wie " du hast den geilsten arsch der welt" nimm ich den nicht wirklich ernst...




_Zitat Herbboy aus dem pcgames.de -Forum_:

alex c ist seit anfang der 90er schon producer - du solltest dem nicht seine aktuellsten charterfolge vorhalten, nur weil er so schlau ist, einen jugendtrend ( "generation porno" + "aussehen is das wichtigste" ) zu erkennen und dazu dann billige songs macht  

wenn du wüßtest, für wieviele erfolgreiche pop+dance-produktionen er verantwortlich ist, würden die die ohren schlackern .  das is quasi der dieter bohlen des dancefloors .  

[/Zitat]


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Prinzipiel wird im fußball auch jeder Spieler mal eben eingebürgert,damit er bei der WM mal eben für Russland spielen darf [etc.]


----------



## marion9394 (17. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> _Zitat Herbboy aus dem pcgames.de -Forum_:
> 
> alex c ist seit anfang der 90er schon producer - du solltest dem nicht seine aktuellsten charterfolge vorhalten, nur weil er so schlau ist, einen jugendtrend ( "generation porno" + "aussehen is das wichtigste" ) zu erkennen und dazu dann billige songs macht
> 
> ...



wohl war, trotzdem kann ich mir der art von musik nicht viel anfangen - und wenns dann noch primitiv wird (trend hin oder her)? oh ne, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner musik (nein prodigy und vnv nation zähl ich nicht zu pop/dance^^)

ich sehs allerdings trotzdem jedes jahr wieder gern - allein um zu sehen wie sich die deutschen aufs neue blamieren ;D


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> (nein prodigy und vnv nation zähl ich nicht zu pop/dance^^)



[schaut auf seinen Forumsavatar und gibt ein daumen hoch]


----------



## El Homer (17. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche mir gute Musik so wie diese hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG


----------



## marion9394 (17. Mai 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir gute Musik so wie diese hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich denke sogar mit meinem momentanen lieblingslied hätten wir bessere chancen gehabt, also hautenge glizzerhosen gehen einfach gaar nicht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oshZxqmd04k


----------



## Shintuargar (17. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ...(nein prodigy und vnv nation zähl ich nicht zu pop/dance^^)...



VNV Nation ist schonmal kaum zu toppen. Ronan Harris ist einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten hab ich mir das ganze mal gegeben, und ich find "Fairytale" gar nicht so verkehrt. Auch sonst waren (für mich) nette und hörbare Sachen dabei. Selbst der finnische Beitrag im DJ Bobo Stil empfand ich als gar nicht so schlecht, ist halt nur die falsche Zielgruppe am TV zu der Zeit. Insgesamt kann ich mich mit den ersten Platzierungen anfreunden.

Da ich mir den Contest zum ersten Mal bewusst angesehen habe, bleibt für mich als Fazit: An sich gut geeignet, um mal über den eigenen musikalischen Tellerrand zu schauen.


----------



## lokker (17. Mai 2009)

Norwegen hat diesen Preis voll und ganz verdient. War ein sehr schönes Lied. Deutschland war zwar auch gut, aber nix besonderes. Einer meiner Favoriten war Serbien (hoffe ich verwechsel das jetzt nicht, war einer mit nem blonden Afro). Leider sind die schon in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

finde das ding so doof .. und ehrlich gesagt oft wird der da hin geschickt der mit will ..


----------



## Haggl (18. Mai 2009)

Ich halte das Ergebnis des ESC für vollkommen in Ordnung. Norwegen hat meiner Meinung nach verdient gewonnen. Allerdings hätte ich gerne Armenien gerne weiter vorne gesehen, da ich den Song und die Performence auch sehr gut fand. Aber seis drum.
Deutschland hat sich den 20ten Platz redlich verdient. Der Song war einfach schlecht und sollte wohl mit der Stripeinlage gerettet werden. Ich denke das ohne die Vorankündigung einer edel Striperin wäre Deutschland schon in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen... völlig gerechtfertigt.
Aber was für einen Song will man schon von einem Herrn erwarten der für lieder wie "Du hast den schönsten Arsch der Welt" und "Liebe zu dritt" verantworlich ist?


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ich denke das ohne die Vorankündigung einer edel Striperin wäre Deutschland schon in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen... völlig gerechtfertigt.


Ich mag mich täuschen, aber soweit ich weiß ist Deutschland automatisch im Finale, was sie wohl dem Fakt verdanken, dass sie die Hauptfinanzierer der Veranstalltung sind.

Ich habe nicht erwartet, dass Deutschland gewinnt, aber sie habe sie zumindest in Mittelfeld gesehen. Die Show war okay, der Sänger gut und das Lied "angenehm". Nichts was mich vom Hocker reißt, aber besser als manch anderer Beitrag, der vor ihnen lag.
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, dass Norwegen soweit vorn liegt. Gut, es war auf den Songcontest zugeschnitten: Ein Norweger mit weissrussischen Wurzeln, der ein irisch angehauchtes Lied sind. Eigentlich haben nur noch die türkischen Bauchtänzerinnen gefehlt um alle Geschmäcker und Gegenden zu befriedigen. Dazu ein ganz nettes Gesicht und eine Geige. Aber für mich war es nicht *das* Lied, was mich in seinen Bann gezogen hat. Es hat keine Gefühle geweckt.... weder dass ich mittanzen wollte, noch habe ich mitgelitten. Da fand ich die Beiträge aus den UK, aus Estland und Island weit besser, die immerhin unter die ersten 10 gekommen sind.

Musik ist halt Geschmackssache und da mein Geschmack wohl nicht mit dem Rest Europas confirm geht überlege ich mir, ob ich mir das nächstes Jahr noch einmal antue.



> Das Ding heißt Grand Prix d'Eurovision ^^



Brrrr, nein, heißt es schon eine Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Ich weis ja nich schau mir das im Prinzip nie ganz an das krieg ich nich hin da is mein Musikgeschmack zu selten getroffen^^ Aber was Deutschland evtl. nicht schaden würde wäre was "rockigeres"^^ Oder lieg ich falsch wen ich zurückdenk waren die ganzen letzten Jahre eher das ganze "weicher"^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber soweit ich weiß ist Deutschland automatisch im Finale, was sie wohl dem Fakt verdanken, dass sie die Hauptfinanzierer der Veranstalltung sind.


jo,die "großen 4"(Deutschland,Frankreich,England und Spanien) sind als grösste Geldgeber automatisch im Finale...tja,Geld regiert die Welt.ist halt so...

also das Lied aus Norwegen war für mich sofort ein Ohrwurm.habs mir nächsten Tag gleich nochmal auf You Tube reingezogen.sehr schönes Teil
hier nochmal das Video(wer es nicht gesehen hat):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtT7CkLvJRs


und ich glaub ich bin da kein Einzelgänger,denn Norwegen hat um die 400 Punkte aus ALLEN europäischen Gebieten bekommen,während der zweitplazierte gerade mal die Hälfte dieser Punktzahl erreicht hat.weiss nicht wann es das letzte mal so ein überragenden Erfolg gegeben hat und man nicht bis zu den letzten drei Punktvergaben warten musste wer nun gewinnt...

zu dem deutschen Desaster ist nun mal zu sagen das bei Musiksendungen nicht automatisch das Motto "Sex sells" Erfolg garantiert...
das Lied war zwar nicht ganz so schlecht wie einige andere Songs dort,aber hat doch wirklich keinen vom Stuhl gerissen...
das Problem bleibt was Deutschland für ein Lied einreichen soll.denn unser letzter grösserer Erfolg dort war Raab mit Wadde hadde du de da,was auch nicht gerade vor Anspruch strotzt,aber trotzdem Platz 5 erreicht hat...und davor der Platz 1 mit ein bischen Frieden...bei diesen höchst konträren Liedern ist es auch nicht wirklich leicht aus diesen Erfolgen ein Nachfolger zu schneidern...
aber vlt sollte der nächste Interpret dort Geige spielen können...


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es hat keine Gefühle geweckt.... weder dass ich mittanzen wollte, noch habe ich mitgelitten. Da fand ich die Beiträge aus den UK, aus Estland und Island weit besser, die immerhin unter die ersten 10 gekommen sind.




Der Beitrag aus der UK war zumindest viel zu austauschbar und hätte ebenso aus einer Pop-Schmiede der USA seien können.
Die Zuschauer haben nunmal an diesem Abend nkeine x.te Beyoncé auf Platz 1 (Aber immerhin auf5) gewählt,sondern den Norweger.
Die Nachrichten und Berichterstatter darüber sind sich aber,soweit ich es mitbekomme hab, überaus einig,dass er vorallem durch seinen gewaltigen Charmbolzen, seinen "süßen" Akzent und den kleinen Hype rund um Violine und Geige sicherlich einen riesen Pluspunkt hatte.
Mal davon abgesehen,dass der Song einfach auf dauer länger drin bleibt.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

war leider nicht da, aber ich reg mich sowieso im vorfeld schon immer auf was wir deutschen da hinschicken und auf welchem sender die abstimmung läuft. ich würds ja gut finden wenn der sieger vom bundesvision songcontest unser vertreter sein sollte. mit dem letzten sieger peter fox wär auf jeden fall mehr drin gewesen, allein schon immer wegen der optisch ansprechenden show.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2009)

Boah bin ich jetzt aber verwirrt. Wieso sagen alle denn Bundesvision Song contest? Das ist doch Eurovision Song Contest...oder irr ich mich? o_O
Klärt mich auf :S

BTT: Jo irgendwie mag ich den Song Fairytale schon aber eher wegen der Geige...naja Geschmackssache^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Boah bin ich jetzt aber verwirrt. Wieso sagen alle denn Bundesvision Song contest? Das ist doch Eurovision Song Contest...oder irr ich mich? o_O
> Klärt mich auf :S
> 
> BTT: Jo irgendwie mag ich den Song Fairytale schon aber eher wegen der Geige...naja Geschmackssache^^


weil ich z.b. auch den bundesvision meine^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> . mit dem letzten sieger peter fox wär auf jeden fall mehr drin gewesen, allein schon immer wegen der optisch ansprechenden show.



Ich bezweifle,dass Deutscher Rap eine Chance gehabt hätte.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle,dass Deutscher Rap eine Chance gehabt hätte.


Warum nicht? "Wadde hadde dude da?" hab ich auch nicht viel zugetraut, ist aber recht weit vorn gelandet.


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Mich interessiert dieser Contest schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich meine da konkurrieren irgendwelche Bands aus allen Ländern Europas und am Ende gewinnt da wer.
Und was haben wir davon?^^ Nichts.

Ich würde mich vllt. freuen wenn Deutschland gewinnt, das war es dann aber auch.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum nicht? "Wadde hadde dude da?" hab ich auch nicht viel zugetraut, ist aber recht weit vorn gelandet.



Du,das war vor einigen Jahren und mit ganz anderer Konkurenz. Damals gab es weniger hymnisch-popige Konkurenz.
Schlußendlich hätte Stefan Raab dieses Jahr nur den letzten Platz gesehen.


Ich stell mir einfach vor,dass ein deutscher Rapper (genauso wie französische Rapper) einfach viel zu ungewohnt für das Massenpublikum Europas zu so einer Primetime sind. Das Thema: Hass-Liebe Berlin -> Wenn man es den versteht, so wird es  die meisten Zuschauer kaum tangieren.
Ich glaub einfach,dass die letzten 3-4 Jahren der ESC einfach einer großen Wandlung unterlegen waren. Es gewinnen heutzutage einfach ganz andere Lieder,als es vor Jahren war und die Erwartung an Lieder ist auch eine ganz andere.
(Die letzten 3 Gewinner wahren Ausnahmslos professionelle,ernsthafte Sänger mit starker Stimme und eigentlich Minimalistischem auftreten - zumindest war beim Russen letztes Jahr zwar alles Teuer,aber nichts übertrieben)
Gleichzeitig waren es irgendwo doch herrausragende Performances und Stimmen ,wo zb. die UK dieses Jahr leider nur mit einer 0815-Brittains-Got-Talent Show auftrat. Immerhin Platz 5.

Es gibt einfach Perfomances,wo man schon im Vorraus das Gefühl hat: "Ja,das könnte was werden" 
Dieses Gefühl hat ich bei den Deutschen eine ganze Zeit lang garnicht und würde es bei einem P. Fox auch nicht haben.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

P. Fox ist ja mal überhaupt kein Rapper und mit haus am See auch was schön melodisches

edit: und gerade solche sachen wie wadde hadde dude dahaha gewinnen öfters mal und das auch noch heutzutage. man muss sich nur mal lordi angucken. zwar anderes genre aber ähnlich abgedreht wie raabs oder horns auftritt


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> P. Fox ist ja mal überhaupt kein Rapper und mit haus am See auch was schön melodisches


Genau. Aber nein man nimmt lieber Leute wie Alex c. etc. >>


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> P. Fox ist ja mal überhaupt kein Rapper und mit haus am See auch was schön melodisches
> 
> edit: und gerade solche sachen wie wadde hadde dude dahaha gewinnen öfters mal und das auch noch heutzutage. man muss sich nur mal lordi angucken. zwar anderes genre aber ähnlich abgedreht wie raabs oder horns auftritt



Gerade melodisches würde ich lassen, auch wenn Haus am See natürlich ein toller Song ist. Aber in der Vergangenheit hat Deutschland damit ja nicht gerade glänzen können (Roger Cicero, No Angels..).
Allgemein denke ich aber auch dass Peter Fox durchaus Chanchen hätte, zumindest mal wieder unter die ersten 10 zu kommen, das wäre mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## PARAS.ID (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: und gerade solche sachen wie wadde hadde dude dahaha gewinnen öfters mal und das auch noch heutzutage. man muss sich nur mal lordi angucken. zwar anderes genre aber ähnlich abgedreht wie raabs oder horns auftritt



Falsch, heutzutage gewinnt keiner mehr damit was.
Die letzten 4-5 Sieger waren reine ernsthafte Musikprojekte.Mach dich mal bei Wiki schlau.
Lordi war eine,mMn, Protestreaktion der jüngeren Zuschauer,die plötzlich im Contest (das erste mal soweit) einen Song hatten,der speziell aus ihrer Jugendszene herrauskam.
Viele ließen sich dort zu einem "ich-vote-einmal-für-die-und-dann-eh-niee-wieder" verführen.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, was waren denn da auch für "Spaßlieder" dabei? Die meisten fliegen schon in den Vorrunden raus, die für die meisten Zuschauer einfach total uninteressant sind. Das schauen nur die "wahren Fans" und die stimmen halt eher für die klassischeren Titel.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man wieder etwas spaßiges, gut gesungenes dabei ist, wozu es dann noch ne nette Show gibt.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2009)

die Frage bleibt aber trotzdem womit man überhaupt was gewinnt.denn man muss ja nicht nur Platz 1 betrachten sondern auch den zweit-und drittplazierten.die,so weit ich mich erinnern kann,meist nur knapp gescheitert sind...und neben Lordi ist ja 2004 (oder so) auch das Bühnenstück der Russen erster geworden mit Wild Dances,was eigentlich auch null Anspruch hatte...
der typ der letztes Jahr gewonnen hatte,hatte jahrelang bei MTV Auszeichnungen als bester russischer Musiker bekommen.der hat seinen Auftritt  ja auch mit dem berühmten russischen Eiskunstläufer und einem ungarischen Violinespieler professionell unterstützen lassen.und war am Song nicht sogar Justin Timberlake oder so beteiligt?
überraschend sind eigentlich nur die Gewinnerin aus dem Jahr 2007 und der jetzige Gewinner.echte nobodys,die vorher nie im grossen Rampenlicht gestanden haben und keine grosse Bühnenshow hinlegten...
bleibt die Frage wie die das schaffen konnten sich gegen Europa durchzusetzen...wahrscheinlich weil Musik geschmackssache ist.und manchmal trifft man den Geschmack von vielen...und vlt ja auch irgendwann mal wieder Deutschland...


----------



## Lillyan (20. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .und war am Song nicht sogar Justin Timberlake oder so beteiligt?


Fast, Timberland wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> bleibt die Frage wie die das schaffen konnten sich gegen Europa durchzusetzen...wahrscheinlich weil Musik geschmackssache ist.und manchmal trifft man den Geschmack von vielen...und vlt ja auch irgendwann mal wieder Deutschland...


Naja, ein weissrussischer Norweger der ein wenig irlandflair in sein Lied gebracht hat... das spricht schon viele Leute international an. Zudem wurde er von Anfang an als Favourit gehandelt, was dazu führt, dass der ein oder andere Zuschauer bei ihm mal genauer hinschaut. Wenn man dann nicht totalen Mist baut sind einem schon ein paar Stimmen sicher.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

*Artikel den ich gerade gefunden habe*

Hamburg &#8211; Nach der Pleite von &#8222;Alex sings, Oscar swings&#8220; beim Eurovision Song Contest 2009 ist jetzt Stefan Raab als &#8222;Allheilmittel&#8220; im Gespräch. Die Leserkommentare bei Bild.de gehen jedoch in eine andere Richtung: Hier wird unter anderem Florian Silbereisen als Wunschkandidat genannt.

Aber auch bei Tokio Hotel, Peter Fox, Dieter Bohlen oder Rammstein sehen Bild-Leser das Potenzial, Deutschland aus dem Grand Prix-Tief zu erretten. User thankyou22 gibt zu bedenken &#8222;Warum wollen denn alle immer nur die großen Stars schicken? Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein paar unverbrauchten Gesichtern, die Spaß am Grand Prix haben.&#8220; Der Auftritt vom &#8222;Alex sings, Oscar swings&#8220;, belegte trotz prominenter Unterstützung durch Dita von Teese in Moskau nur Platz 20. Schlechter platzierten sich lediglich Schweden, Malta, Litauen, Spanien und Finnland.

Wie die Süddeutsche Zeitung Online berichtet, soll heute eine Schaltkonferenz der Senderchefs über eine mögliche Kooperation zwischen der ARD und ProSieben entscheiden, es wäre wohl die erste Kooperation dieser Art zwischen privatem und öffentlich-rechtlichem Fernsehen.

Moderator Stefan Raab soll demnach im nächsten Jahr eventuell die Vorauswahl zum Wettbewerb für die ARD organisieren. Raab äußerte sich Montagabend bei seiner Sendung TV total im Anschluss an eine süffisante Nachbetrachtung zum Thema Eurovision Song Contest ungewöhnlich wohlwollend mit den Worten &#8222;Ich bin jedenfalls nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Ich schau&#8217;s mir an.&#8220; Raab hat bereits Grand-Prix-Erfahrung vorzuweisen: Guildo Horn belegte 1998 mit dem von Raab geschriebenen &#8222;Guildo hat euch lieb&#8220; Platz sieben, Max Mutzke, der Sieger seines Bundesvision Song Contests, schaffte es 2004 mit dem Song &#8222;Can&#8217;t Wait Until Tonight&#8220; auf Platz acht und Raab selbst sang sich 2000 mit &#8222;Wadde hadde dudde da?&#8220; sogar auf den fünften Platz.

Es bleibt die Frage, ob nicht Bild-Leserin &#8222;HeidiWitzka&#8220; mit Ihrem Kommentar eventuell den eigentlich entscheidenden Punkt trifft: &#8222;Der Grand Prix soll Spaß machen. (&#8230 Die Länder, die auch Spaß haben, schaffen das nach vorne. Nur bei uns in Deutschland wird das so verbissen gesehen.&#8220;

Fans von Florian Silbereisen müssen übrigens nicht abwarten, ob sie ihn beim Eurovision Song Contest 2010 zu sehen bekommen. Am 20.06. präsentiert er in Magdeburg das "Sommerfest der Volksmusik" in Magdeburg, im Frühjahr 2010 ist er mit dem "Frühlingsfest der Volksmusik" auf Tour durch 38 deutsche Städte. Tickets gibts natürlich bei Eventim. nk / eventim / talk


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Aber auch bei Tokio Hotel ....  Dieter Bohlen...


Gnade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vote 4 Rammstein! Die könnten sicher ordentlich was holen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu den Leserkommentaren auf Bild - naja, man muss sich ja nur anschaun was die Bild für eine Zeitschrift (nein ich sage absichtlich nicht Zeitung) ist, dann muss man sich da nicht unbedingt wundern. Selbst wenn der der letzte Sänger in ganz Deutschland wäre wäre es vermutlich besser wir würden erst gar nicht antreten, das werden sicher auch ein paar der Leute die beim Vorentscheid was zu sagen haben so sehen (oder läuft das auch per Telefonvoting? Aber egal, wär der gleiche Fall) (Edit: Falls es nicht klar wurde, ich rede von Florian Silbereisen).


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

also ich muss sagen Florian Silbereisen fänd ich noch viel abartiger...

den kerl find ich einfach nur gruselig und abartig *schüttelt-sich*


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Mai 2009)

Das ist nur noch ein Barbie Wettbewerb und hat wenig mit Musik zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit Show.... Hiess es nicht SONGcontest?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Fast, Timberland wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso wurde der eigentlich als Favorit gehandelt?den kannte doch bis dato gar keiner...also muss der ja schon viele Leute im Vorfeld angesprochen haben mit seiner Musik...und dann noch dieser erdrutschartige Sieg.das ist ja wie ein Fairytale...
witzig wo du Irlandflair erwähnst:in den 90ern ist Irland 4(!) mal Grandprix-Sieger geworden(davon drei Jahre hintereinander).eigentlich unglaublich.an den Song der Olsen Brothers 2000 konnte ich mich auch noch erinnern.die hatten auch sowas irisches an sich.und wie schon geschrieben hatte der Russe letztes Jahr ja auch ein Teufelsgeiger dabei(also ein typisch irisches Musikinstrument)...vlt ist das das Siegermittel???????????


----------



## Lillyan (20. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wieso wurde der eigentlich als Favorit gehandelt?den kannte doch bis dato gar keiner...also muss der ja schon viele Leute im Vorfeld angesprochen haben mit seiner Musik...und dann noch dieser erdrutschartige Sieg.das ist ja wie ein Fairytale...
> witzig wo du Irlandflair erwähnst:in den 90ern ist Irland 4(!) mal Grandprix-Sieger geworden(davon drei Jahre hintereinander).eigentlich unglaublich.an den Song der Olsen Brothers 2000 konnte ich mich auch noch erinnern.die hatten auch sowas irisches an sich.und wie schon geschrieben hatte der Russe letztes Jahr ja auch ein Teufelsgeiger dabei(also ein typisch irisches Musikinstrument)...vlt ist das das Siegermittel???????????


Flyyyy an the wiiiiing of loooooove *sing*

Naja, ich fand die Stimmen damals recht nervig, aber das Lied war nicht schlecht (für die damalige Zeit). Ich denke aber es gibt nicht "das Siegermittel". Warum der Norweger als Favourit gehandelt wurde weiß ich auch nicht, dafür weiß ich zu wenig darüber was vorher so an Werbeaktionen in anderen Ländern gelaufen ist.


----------



## PARAS.ID (23. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema Stefan Raab und Eurovision songcontest berichtete erst gestern die FAZ:

*Stefan Raab sagt der ARD ab*
_22. Mai 2009 Das war zu erwarten: Da die ARD-Intendanten sich nicht einigen konnten, ob sie den nächsten Eurovision Song Contest gemeinsam mit dem Pro-Sieben-Entertainer Stefan Raab in Angriff nehmen wollen, beendet der die unwürdige Hängepartie nach einer Woche im Handstreich und - sagt ab. &#8222;Der NDR hat uns um Hilfe gebeten. Wir haben ein schlüssiges Gesamtkonzept vorgelegt. Die Entscheidungswege in der ARD sind aber derart kompliziert, dass sie mit unserer Arbeitsweise nicht vereinbar sind. Unser Song Contest heißt Bundesvision Song Contest&#8220;, sagt Raab im Gespräch mit dem &#8222;Spiegel&#8220;._

Link: Hier


Interessant zu lesen und für mich eindeutig : "Typisch,Stefan Raab"

Marions Artikel, etwas weiter oben, war auch interessant zu lesen. Immerhi nsagt er das selbe aus,was ich schon gesagt habe: Nurnoch Große Stimmen,bekannte und internationale Erfolge könnten unter umständen Deutschland auf Platz 1 bringen.
Rammstein hät ich fast schon zu gewagt gefunden,außer es wird ein Song à la Rosenrot usw. (etwas ruhiger und weniger morbider)
Dieter bohlen würde sich nie und nimmer mehr auf soetwas einlassen und Tokio Hotel ist so international beliebt,dass sie wahrscheinlich aus allen westlichen Staaten profilaktisch die 12 Punkte bekommen.


----------

